# soon we will see the 1 dollar or 0



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Wait. Is that 9 miles?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Next we’ll have pay the gig companies to get pings and hope the customer’s tip is worth the trip.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You made that up on Photoshop, right ??


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Pick-up destination 4.5 miles away, drop-off 4.5 miles away :cryin:


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

You should've taken that.. hell it included a Tip.... And that's rare.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> You made that up on Photoshop, right ??


it's real I have a lot like that after all it's Michigan don't be surprised on top of that I am hundred positive someones will take it like this one 
21 mile


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

This is my every night...I think they (DD), try to wear us down with awful orders, and then when a semi-awful one comes we take it. I sat in my car for about an hour last night just declining offers. I'd rather do that then $2-5 offers for 5+ mi of non-tippers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The decline button, is there for a reason.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

So what reason does everyone mark when they decline? My standard is distance is too far on DD. On GH it's Total Value is too low.

When I start getting a lot of repetitive crappy orders, I just randomly pick any reason.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I usually choose to far away. Just to piss off the algo


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I stay in between 5-15% acceptance.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> So what reason does everyone mark when they decline? My standard is distance is too far on DD. On GH it's Total Value is too low.
> 
> When I start getting a lot of repetitive crappy orders, I just randomly pick any reason.


I generally pick that or "something else." At times, I also pick "I don't want to go to this store." Mostly if it's Walmart or a supermarket.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 512888


Wow, that's funny!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The problem is that people actually accept those offers, if every driver rejected them they wouldn't be throwing us those offers in the first place.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> The problem is that people actually accept those offers, if every driver rejected them they wouldn't be throwing us those offers in the first place.


To many drivers are brainwashed into believing acceptance rate matters. Sad.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> I usually choose to far away. Just to piss off the algo


I need a restroom.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> To many drivers are brainwashed into believing acceptance rate matters. Sad.


Yup. It amazes me when half of the drivers will defend their willingness to accept everything with the mindset of they are leaving money on the table. &#129318;‍


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, in no way should you be taking something from 20 minutes away if you can get a ride 5 minutes away in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> I usually choose to far away. Just to piss off the algo


I was sitting in the parking lot of a McD's and got a $3 + no tip, 7 miles to drop off offer from that very McD's. I still chose "too far away" as my reason.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> I was sitting in the parking lot of a McD's and got a $3 + no tip, 7 miles to drop off offer from that very McD's. I still chose "too far away" as my reason.


DD's AI tries to "learn" each driver just like all the other apps AI. For that reason, I always choose "too far away". On more than one occasion I have been within 1/2 miles to the pickup and 1-2 miles to the drop off and I still choose "too far away" :roflmao: The all time best though was I was sitting right next to a KFC (not deliberately) and declined an offer going 1.5 miles "too far away":thumbup:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> Yup. It amazes me when half of the drivers will defend their willingness to accept everything with the mindset of they are leaving money on the table. &#129318;‍


When I see low ball offer, I think to myself, 'that's someone else's money'.

Why would I steal some poor ants money? That's doodoodash's job.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I think they (DD), try to wear us down with awful orders, and then when a semi-awful one comes we take it.


Truth!


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> Truth!


Meanwhile new dashers get stacked orders for the first 2 or 3 weeks they dash


----------

